# Advise needed for first goggles



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You have a number of really expensive goggles listed there. While I can't speak to any of the specific models you mention, I have 2 pair of the Oakley AirBrakes. I like them, but they are Hella expensive.

I would suggest maybe looking here at Wiredsport's goggle selection. Specifically these Grayne models linked HERE!

Wired has given a few pair of these away in forum raffles recently as early season Stokers. They have gotten rave reviews from all the recipients, along with many forum members who just went ahead and purchased them outright. By everyones account they are a quality pair of optics,.. and they won't break the bank!

If you email or PM wiredsport to ask them about sizing,..? I guarantee they will get back to you! Their customer service is Top Notch, and they are always willing to help out members with information. Whether you purchase from them or not!

Seriously, worth a look!


----------



## Sean Offwhite (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info, about the prices. Yeah, but somehow all dutch venders are kicking them out for arround 100 to 120 bucks + coupon codes 'n stuff. And looking for a pair that will last me a few seasons.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry,.. you didn't give your location up front and I didn't read close enough to catch the "Dutch" part on one of your listed items. So,.. Yep, your stuck with what you can get there! My bad.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Go with the crowbars in my opinion, i have 4 pairs with different lens, as i don't like changing them... 

If you can stretch to the air break do so as changing lenses are so easy you don't ever have an issue with scratching them, and it is worth the extra if you can do that...


----------



## Sean Offwhite (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> sorry,.. you didn't give your location up front and I didn't read close enough to catch the "Dutch" part on one of your listed items. So,.. Yep, your stuck with what you can get there! My bad.


No problem man!


----------



## Sean Offwhite (Dec 12, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> Go with the crowbars in my opinion, i have 4 pairs with different lens, as i don't like changing them...
> 
> If you can stretch to the air break do so as changing lenses are so easy you don't ever have an issue with scratching them, and it is worth the extra if you can do that...


As i do not have the budget for 4 do you have a suggestion for a lens that performs suffeciently allround? I hear a lot of good thing about the Pink iridium. 

I might be able to stretch to airbrakes as they are 200 dollars, but feels a bit stupid to rock the best goggles whilest being a novice boarder.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

I suggest the Oakley Canopys. Awesome field of view and lenses are interchangable. Great for big headed folks. A lot of places sell them packaged as a two lense set, so that could ease the time of finding one lense to do it all. If I were going to use just two; the Fire Iridium for sunny days and HI Yellow for most everything else. Just IMHO. They aren't at a break the bank type price point either.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Sean Offwhite said:


> As i do not have the budget for 4 do you have a suggestion for a lens that performs suffeciently allround? I hear a lot of good thing about the Pink iridium.
> 
> I might be able to stretch to airbrakes as they are 200 dollars, but feels a bit stupid to rock the best goggles whilest being a novice boarder.


If you can stretch to the airbrakes and only get one lens, then it may be worth the Crowbars but 2 pairs, a Hi-Yellow and a Red Iridium would do for just about anything...!

It might be best to take your helmet to a store though and see what they look and fit like with your particular helmet though, as goggles have different shapes and some don't fit together as well as others...


----------

